# Bank of America -- Error Code 500?



## b2bailey (Nov 26, 2010)

This is in regard to logging in to online banking. Has anyone 'out there' encountered this error? I have have prolonged communication with appropriate people at B of A and have been told they haven't yet found a fix -- after two weeks of knowing the error exists. I know I am not alone...but in my case this is a business account that I use to process online payroll with automatic deposit and my payroll date is drawing near.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm able to log into my online banking account at BofA without issue.  But if you are seeing Error 500 on a PC that displays other websites normally, this link may help you sift down to figure out what is actually going on:

http://www.communitymx.com/content/article.cfm?cid=a66b8

Hope this is of some help.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you absolutely sure that you are at the Bank of America web site when the error occurs - specifically that you accessed the site by entering the BofA website into the address by yourself and not be clicking on a redirect link from another site or from an e-mail?

A very common trick of phishers is to set up a page that looks exactly like the bank log-in site.  Then after someone enters their log-in data they serve up an error message page, such as a 404 or the 500 error message page you are receiving.  Of course, they have at that point captured and stored your log-in info so they can now access your bank account and drain the money out of it.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 26, 2010)

You should definitely explore the possibility that this is a problem with your computer or the online network you are using.   You might try accessing your account from a friends computer and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 27, 2010)

I log on to my B of A account  quite frequently and have never had a problem.

Never log on to any account through a link. Always log on directly.


----------

